# misfire in the cold



## jowiltse (Jan 5, 2014)

I am having a problem in my 08 2.0T passat. I just changed the number 1 O2 sensor, the valve cover gasket, spark plugs, oil and filter and I still have the same issue. It keeps misfiring when it shifts from 6th to 5th gear when the rpms are above 2000. i can take off and have the throttle pinned and it will go through the gears fine, cruises fine, it literally only stutters when downshifting from 6th to 5th like when i pass trucks on the highway. anyone have any ideas what else it could be? I was thinking it might be a vacuum with some condensation that froze in the hose or coil pack.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

My first guess would be coilpacks, but i'm not 100% sure on that.


----------



## batool100 (Jan 11, 2014)

Needs new spark plugs? Change the air cleaner & put some fuel injection cleaner in the gas.


----------

